# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Καρδιά και άγχος!!

## Biliskov

Καλησπέρα. Ειμαι άνδρας 23 χρόνων και το τελευταίο χρόνο ταλαιπωρούμαι με έκτακτες, ταχυπαλμίες, βάρος στο στήθος,πονάκια/τσιμπήματα και αλλα, με αποτέλεσμα να εχω παει αρκετές φορές στα έκτακτα και μια φορά με ασθενοφόρο λόγω ταχυκαρδιας! Αφου περασα οτι περασα πριν 1 μηνα πηγα σε καρδιολόγο και έκανα τα πάντα. Τριπλεξ,καρδιογράφημα,τεστ κοπώσεως αιματολογικές κ.α. Ολα βγήκαν καλα χωρίς προβλήματα! Το θέμα μου μονο ειναι το οτι δεν γυμνάζομαι μου ειπε ο γιατρος και αυτο ίσως να οφείλεται στο οτι με το παραμικρό κουράζομαι. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ειναι οτι το παθαίνω και στα καλα καθούμενα και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις που παλαιότερα μπορούσα άνετα να κανω τα πάντα ενώ τωρα σε μερικά με παει πίσω! Μπορεί να φανεί κάπως αυτο που θα πω αλλα αυτο με απασχολεί κάπως. Όταν έρχομαι σε ερωτική επαφη με την σύντροφο μου και ερθει η ωρα να τελειώσω εκει πολλές φορές (όχι πάντα) αισθάνομαι τρομερή ταχυκαρδία σε φάση που τρομάζεις. Άλλοτε ζαλάδα και μετα Αφου ηρεμήσω εχω ενοχλήσεις μικρές. Υπήρχαν φορές στο παρελθόν όταν ερχόμουν σε αυτο το σημείο να ζαλίζομαι να βουίζουν τα αφτια μου και γενικά ενα αίσθημα οτι θα πέσεις κάτω εκείνη την ωρα!! Δεν ξερω τι μπορεί να ειναι η αν ειναι ανυσιχητικο, πάντως όταν έκανα κουβεντα με τον καρδιολόγο μου για το σεξουαλικο κομμάτι μου ειπε πως εφόσον εχω διέγερση δεν φοβάται γιατι αιματωνονται καλα τα αγγεία και δύσκολα να εχω στεφανιαία νόσο! Παρόλα αυτα εγω του ειπε οτι μονο κοκκινιζω και όχι τα αλλα. Είχα ξεχάσει να τα πω και δεν τα ειπα. Το τελευταίο διάστημα με ενοχλεί πολυ αυτο γιατι θα φτάσω στο σημείο να μη μπορώ να κανω ούτε σεξ ούτε τιποτα! Πραγματικά ένιωσα κάποιες φορές οτι σβήνω επιτόπου ενώ παλαιότερα τιποτα! Οι τελευταίες φορές ίσως να παίζει ρόλο στο οτι ήμουν κουρασμενος άυπνος κτλ αλλα και παλι ειναι ανυσιχητικο γιατι μένουν και μετα κάποιες ενοχλήσεις! Εχει περάσει κανένας σας κατι παρόμοιο; Είτε άνδρας είτε γυναίκα. Με ανυσιχει πολυ αυτο και οτι κάποια μερα μπορεί να πάθω μεγάλο κακό ενώ κανω σεξ!! Να το πω στον καρδιολόγο μου; Βοηθήστε με όσοι ξέρετε κατι! Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Sonia

Biliskov, λίγο πολύ όλοι σε φάση ΓΑΔ αυτά περνάνε. Απλά φτάνουμε σε ένα σημείο να λέμε η κότα έκανε το αβγό, ή το αβγό την κότα; Δηλαδή είναι λίγο η κούραση, λίγο το άγχος, λίγο η μέτρια φυσική κατάσταση, που κουράζεσαι πιο εύκολα,μετά φοβάσαι και τα συμπτώματα είναι πιο έντονα και φοβάσαι περισσότερο και τα συμπτώματα σε κουράζουν περισσότερο και φτου κι από την αρχή. Μην αφήσεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να επηρεάσουν μέχρι και τη σεξουαλική σου ζωή, θα είναι πολύ κρίμα. Αφού δουλεύεις και νύχτα, προσπάθησε να ξεκουράζεσαι τη μέρα, κάνε κάτι χαλαρωτικό. Κλείσε ραντεβού για κανένα μασάζ ας πούμε. Στην Αθήνα από όσο ξέρω έχει ανοίξει μία αλυσίδα που οι τιμές ξεκινάνε από 10 ευρώ, δεν είναι ακριβό το σπορ! Ίσως να είναι κάπως πιο μαζική εμπειρία από κάπου πιο ακριβά, αλλά καλό θα σου κάνει. Αν ζαλιστείς μην ανησυχήσεις, πάει να πει πως επιτέλους χαλάρωσες κάπως, απλά ζήτα λίγο νερό και σήκω αργά από το κρεββάτι. Κοιμήσου καλά και πήγαινε για περπάτημα κάνα μισάωρο μετά στο χαλαρό. Βάλε ένα πρόγραμμα σιγά σιγά που να μη σε εξοντώνει και μην τρέχεις στους γιατρούς συνεχώς. Αν δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς, άρχισε ψυχοθεραπεία. 
Έχουν υπάρξει φάσεις παλιά που αισθανόμουν ότι σβήνω, όχι μόνο στο σεξ όπως λες, αλλά και εκεί που έκανα το απλότερο πράγμα. Θα σου περάσουν όλα αυτά, σταμάτα να φοβάσαι για την καρδιά σου, ειλικρινά, δεν σε βοηθάς!

----------


## Biliskov

> Biliskov, λίγο πολύ όλοι σε φάση ΓΑΔ αυτά περνάνε. Απλά φτάνουμε σε ένα σημείο να λέμε η κότα έκανε το αβγό, ή το αβγό την κότα; Δηλαδή είναι λίγο η κούραση, λίγο το άγχος, λίγο η μέτρια φυσική κατάσταση, που κουράζεσαι πιο εύκολα,μετά φοβάσαι και τα συμπτώματα είναι πιο έντονα και φοβάσαι περισσότερο και τα συμπτώματα σε κουράζουν περισσότερο και φτου κι από την αρχή. Μην αφήσεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να επηρεάσουν μέχρι και τη σεξουαλική σου ζωή, θα είναι πολύ κρίμα. Αφού δουλεύεις και νύχτα, προσπάθησε να ξεκουράζεσαι τη μέρα, κάνε κάτι χαλαρωτικό. Κλείσε ραντεβού για κανένα μασάζ ας πούμε. Στην Αθήνα από όσο ξέρω έχει ανοίξει μία αλυσίδα που οι τιμές ξεκινάνε από 10 ευρώ, δεν είναι ακριβό το σπορ! Ίσως να είναι κάπως πιο μαζική εμπειρία από κάπου πιο ακριβά, αλλά καλό θα σου κάνει. Αν ζαλιστείς μην ανησυχήσεις, πάει να πει πως επιτέλους χαλάρωσες κάπως, απλά ζήτα λίγο νερό και σήκω αργά από το κρεββάτι. Κοιμήσου καλά και πήγαινε για περπάτημα κάνα μισάωρο μετά στο χαλαρό. Βάλε ένα πρόγραμμα σιγά σιγά που να μη σε εξοντώνει και μην τρέχεις στους γιατρούς συνεχώς. Αν δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς, άρχισε ψυχοθεραπεία. 
> Έχουν υπάρξει φάσεις παλιά που αισθανόμουν ότι σβήνω, όχι μόνο στο σεξ όπως λες, αλλά και εκεί που έκανα το απλότερο πράγμα. Θα σου περάσουν όλα αυτά, σταμάτα να φοβάσαι για την καρδιά σου, ειλικρινά, δεν σε βοηθάς!


Σε γιατρούς εχω σταματήσει να πηγαίνω. Αυτο το έκανα στις αρχές που τα πάθαινα αυτα επειδή δεν ήξερα τι ειναι και λογικό ήταν να παω στο νοσοκομείο! Τωρα απλώς πηγα για Τσεκ απ καθιερωμένο και έκανα τα πάντα χωρίς να ειναι κατι επείγον! Μίλησα συγκεκριμένα για το σεξ επειδή στο τελείωμα τα παθαίνω αυτα! Μερικές φορές ειμαι κουρασμενος είτε άυπνος και με πιάνει, αλλα άλλες φορές δεν ειμαι και παλι εχω ζαλάδα έντονη ταχυπαλμία βουητό και μετα εχω παλι ενοχλήσεις! Δεν ξερω πολλές φορές με τρομάζει αλλα κάποιες άλλες όχι. Τωρα αυτο που λες για το περπάτημα προσπαθώ οποία μερα εχω κενές ωρες να πηγαίνω καμια ωρα τουλάχιστον. Τωρα για μασαζ δεν ξερω γιατι μένω θεσσαλονικη αλλα θα το ψάξω. Γενικά τωρα τελευταία ειμαι καλύτερα απλά η δουλεια και οι υποχρεώσεις καμια φορα με έχουν στη τσίτα και στη κούραση μόνιμα!

----------


## DiSI

Αν υπάρχει στεφανιαία νόσος δεν θα το είχε δει ο γιατρός;; 
Παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτική; Επίσης, για τους παλμούς σου είχε δώσει κάτι;

----------


## Vox

> Το θέμα μου μονο ειναι το οτι δεν γυμνάζομαι μου ειπε ο γιατρος και αυτο ίσως να οφείλεται στο οτι με το παραμικρό κουράζομαι.


Αυτό είναι όντως ένα πρόβλημα. Είχα κάποτε ένα συνάδελφο με κάποια καρδιακά συμπτώματα, χωρίς παθολογία όμως. Έφυγαν όλα όταν άρχισε να κάνει ποδήλατο.




> Εχει περάσει κανένας σας κατι παρόμοιο; Είτε άνδρας είτε γυναίκα. Με ανυσιχει πολυ αυτο και οτι κάποια μερα μπορεί να πάθω μεγάλο κακό ενώ κανω σεξ!! Να το πω στον καρδιολόγο μου; Βοηθήστε με όσοι ξέρετε κατι! Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.


Δεν έχω περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά δεν έχω και σαρκικές σχέσεις. Στην περίπτωσή σου πάντως δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι για να φοβάσαι, από τη στιγμή που είσαι τόσο νέος και βγήκες καθαρός στα καρδιολογικά. Σε πιο μεγάλες ηλικίες υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος, αλλά στη δική σου είναι εντελώς απίθανο να συμβεί κάτι κακό.

Α, βλέπω ότι δουλεύεις τη νύχτα. Αυτό λοιπόν είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για την καρδιά και σχετίζεται φυσικά και με τη γενική κόπωση του οργανισμού. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις.

----------


## Biliskov

> Αυτό είναι όντως ένα πρόβλημα. Είχα κάποτε ένα συνάδελφο με κάποια καρδιακά συμπτώματα, χωρίς παθολογία όμως. Έφυγαν όλα όταν άρχισε να κάνει ποδήλατο.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά δεν έχω και σαρκικές σχέσεις. Στην περίπτωσή σου πάντως δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι για να φοβάσαι, από τη στιγμή που είσαι τόσο νέος και βγήκες καθαρός στα καρδιολογικά. Σε πιο μεγάλες ηλικίες υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος, αλλά στη δική σου είναι εντελώς απίθανο να συμβεί κάτι κακό.
> 
> Α, βλέπω ότι δουλεύεις τη νύχτα. Αυτό λοιπόν είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για την καρδιά και σχετίζεται φυσικά και με τη γενική κόπωση του οργανισμού. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις.


Θα σου απαντήσω σε οτι αφορά την δουλεια. Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς αυτο ειναι που με συντηρεί και δόξα το θεό εχει καλα λεφτά. Εκτός αυτού κανω κατι το οποιο το αγαπώ και δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τη δουλεια μου! Εχω συνεργαστεί με διάφορους μουσικούς οι οποίοι ειναι και 60 χρόνων και συνεχίζουν να κανουν αυτή τη δουλεια! Αν αγαπάς κατι δεν το αφήνεις εύκολα. Βέβαια τωρα στο μέλλον δεν ξερω τι μπορεί να αλλάξει αλλα προς το παρόν αυτο με ταΐζει και Μαλιστα εχει καλα λεφτά. Δύσκολο να αλλάξω επάγγελμα τωρα και να κανω κατι αλλο Ειδικα αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς φιλε μου. Δόξα το θεό να λεμε που έχουμε δουλεια και επιβιώνουμε. Άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ούτε τα βασικά. Παρόλα αυτα όμως εχω άγχος και Μαλιστα αρκετό. Υποχρεώσεις δουλεια κτλ δεν σε αφήνουν σε ηρεμία. Τωρα σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω παλι περπάτημα αλλα και το καλοκαίρι που ήμουν κάπως πιο χαλαρά με τη δουλεια και περπατούσα παλι τα είχα αυτα. Όχι σε τοσο μεγάλο βαθμό αλλα τα είχα! Όπως και να χει όταν εισαι ψιλό γεμάτος μεσα στην ημέρα τις μερικές ωρες που εχεις ελεύθερες προτιμάς να τις περάσεις σπιτι αραχτός παρά να πας για περπάτημα. Αλλα όπως και να χει αν εχω ελεύθερη μερα πηγαίνω πάντα για έναν περίπατο με το σκύλο μου αρκετά μακρυά!

----------


## Biliskov

> Αν υπάρχει στεφανιαία νόσος δεν θα το είχε δει ο γιατρός;; 
> Παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτική; Επίσης, για τους παλμούς σου είχε δώσει κάτι;


Ο γιατρος μου εκανε τα πάντα Αφου του το ζήτησα. Τεστ κοπώσεως, τριπλεξ, καρδιογράφημα, και κάποιες άλλες εξετάσεις! Δεν βρήκε τιποτα περα απο μια μικρή ανεπάρκεια σε μια βαλβίδα αλλα με καθυσηχασε και μου ειπε πως ειναι πολυ κοινό και το έχουν 7/10 άτομα. Κατα τ’αλλα ειπε πως ολα ειναι μια χαρά. Το τεστ κοπώσεως το έβγαλα κατα 94% και αυτο οφείλεται στο οτι ειμαι αγύμναστος. Αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή δεν παίρνω όχι ούτε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα η φάρμακο. Δεν καπνίζω δεν πινω αλκοολ ούτε καφε πινω. Απλά ειμαι αγύμναστος και δεν κινούμαι παρά πολυ. Ούτε για τους παλμούς μου έδωσε κατι γιατι θεωρεί πως ειμαι αρκετά νέος και δεν χρειάζεται να παρω κατι. Ειδικα για τους παλμούς μου ειπε πως ειναι κρίσεις πανικού! Τωρα θα παω και τις εξειδικευμένες αιματολογικές που θα κανω την Τετάρτη για να δούμε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση θυρεοειδή η κατι αλλο! Προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να ειμαι ήρεμος αλλα κάποια πραγματα όπως για το σεξ που ανέφερα σε τρομάζουν! Μπορεί να ειναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό αυτο αλλα εμένα με τρομαζει γιατι κάποτε δεν το πάθαινα αλλα τωρα με το παραμικρό!

----------


## DiSI

> Ο γιατρος μου εκανε τα πάντα Αφου του το ζήτησα. Τεστ κοπώσεως, τριπλεξ, καρδιογράφημα, και κάποιες άλλες εξετάσεις! Δεν βρήκε τιποτα περα απο μια μικρή ανεπάρκεια σε μια βαλβίδα αλλα με καθυσηχασε και μου ειπε πως ειναι πολυ κοινό και το έχουν 7/10 άτομα. Κατα τ’αλλα ειπε πως ολα ειναι μια χαρά. Το τεστ κοπώσεως το έβγαλα κατα 94% και αυτο οφείλεται στο οτι ειμαι αγύμναστος. Αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή δεν παίρνω όχι ούτε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα η φάρμακο. Δεν καπνίζω δεν πινω αλκοολ ούτε καφε πινω. Απλά ειμαι αγύμναστος και δεν κινούμαι παρά πολυ. Ούτε για τους παλμούς μου έδωσε κατι γιατι θεωρεί πως ειμαι αρκετά νέος και δεν χρειάζεται να παρω κατι. Ειδικα για τους παλμούς μου ειπε πως ειναι κρίσεις πανικού! Τωρα θα παω και τις εξειδικευμένες αιματολογικές που θα κανω την Τετάρτη για να δούμε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση θυρεοειδή η κατι αλλο! Προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να ειμαι ήρεμος αλλα κάποια πραγματα όπως για το σεξ που ανέφερα σε τρομάζουν! Μπορεί να ειναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό αυτο αλλα εμένα με τρομαζει γιατι κάποτε δεν το πάθαινα αλλα τωρα με το παραμικρό!


Κοίτα, κι εγώ είχα ταχυκαρδίες και μου έδωσε να πάρω ένα φάρμακο το οποίο ενδείκνυται για ταχυκαρδίες λόγω άγχους, το παίρνω όταν έχω και δεν πέφτουν οι παλμοί.. έκτακτες δεν έχω πολλές, 1 το τρίμηνο.. σωστά να ελέγξεις θυρεοειδή είναι πολύ ύπουλος. 
Όμως μήπως το σκέφτεσαι πολύ όλο αυτό την ώρα της επαφής; Θέλω να πω όταν πς Μα τελειώσεις μήπως σκέφτεσαι «Α τώρα θα με πιάσει ταχυκαρδία όπου να ναι» και στην ουσία το προκαλείς;

----------


## Biliskov

> Κοίτα, κι εγώ είχα ταχυκαρδίες και μου έδωσε να πάρω ένα φάρμακο το οποίο ενδείκνυται για ταχυκαρδίες λόγω άγχους, το παίρνω όταν έχω και δεν πέφτουν οι παλμοί.. έκτακτες δεν έχω πολλές, 1 το τρίμηνο.. σωστά να ελέγξεις θυρεοειδή είναι πολύ ύπουλος. 
> Όμως μήπως το σκέφτεσαι πολύ όλο αυτό την ώρα της επαφής; Θέλω να πω όταν πς Μα τελειώσεις μήπως σκέφτεσαι «Α τώρα θα με πιάσει ταχυκαρδία όπου να ναι» και στην ουσία το προκαλείς;


Όχι φιλε δεν το σκέφτομαι ισα ισα απολαμβάνω τη στιγμή. Το μετα ειναι χειρότερο. Ας πούμε εχει 2-3 μερες ειμαι καλα και σημερα εκει που καθόμουν με έπιασε ψιλό ταχυπαλμία ενα έντονο άγχος ζαλάδα πόνος στα πόδια μαζι με κούραση Ειδικα όταν σηκωνομουν και επίσης ενώ δεν είχα πιει νερό πηγα για κατούρημα 3 φορές. Διάβασα οτι η καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια δημιουργεί αυτο το πρόβλημα και γιαυτο εχω αγχωθεί! Δεν ξερω τωρα και η κούραση στα πόδια που νιώθω και γενικά αυτα τα θέματα αν ειναι με την καρδιά η κατι αλλο.. αλλα με φοβίζει αρκετά και με αγχώνει!

----------


## Vox

> Θα σου απαντήσω σε οτι αφορά την δουλεια. Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς αυτο ειναι που με συντηρεί και δόξα το θεό εχει καλα λεφτά. Εκτός αυτού κανω κατι το οποιο το αγαπώ και δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τη δουλεια μου! Εχω συνεργαστεί με διάφορους μουσικούς οι οποίοι ειναι και 60 χρόνων και συνεχίζουν να κανουν αυτή τη δουλεια! Αν αγαπάς κατι δεν το αφήνεις εύκολα. Βέβαια τωρα στο μέλλον δεν ξερω τι μπορεί να αλλάξει αλλα προς το παρόν αυτο με ταΐζει και Μαλιστα εχει καλα λεφτά. Δύσκολο να αλλάξω επάγγελμα τωρα και να κανω κατι αλλο Ειδικα αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς φιλε μου. Δόξα το θεό να λεμε που έχουμε δουλεια και επιβιώνουμε.


Δε λέω, καλά όλα αυτά, πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Εννοώ απλά αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις ωράρια ώστε να εργάζεσαι μέσα στη μέρα, το πολύ ως τις πρώτες βραδινές ώρες.




> Άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ούτε τα βασικά. Παρόλα αυτα όμως εχω άγχος και Μαλιστα αρκετό. Υποχρεώσεις δουλεια κτλ δεν σε αφήνουν σε ηρεμία.


Ε ναι, έτσι είναι η ζωή του εργαζόμενου ανθρώπου.




> Τωρα σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω παλι περπάτημα αλλα και το καλοκαίρι που ήμουν κάπως πιο χαλαρά με τη δουλεια και περπατούσα παλι τα είχα αυτα. Όχι σε τοσο μεγάλο βαθμό αλλα τα είχα!


Για να έχει το περπάτημα καλό αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να είναι ζωηρό, στο όριο (για το ύψος σου) λίγο πριν το τρέξιμο. Έτσι έχεις τα οφέλη της ήπιας άσκησης και αποφεύγεις τους κινδύνους της έντονης, όπως το τρέξιμο.




> Όπως και να χει όταν εισαι ψιλό γεμάτος μεσα στην ημέρα τις μερικές ωρες που εχεις ελεύθερες προτιμάς να τις περάσεις σπιτι αραχτός παρά να πας για περπάτημα.


Είναι ο περίφημος φαύλος κύκλος σε ότι αφορά τη φυσική δραστηριότητα. Εύκολα μπαίνεις αλλά δύσκολα βγαίνεις. Πάντως νέος είσαι, αν δεν έχεις πολλά παραπάνω κιλά πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις με προσπάθεια μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια.

----------


## DiSI

> Όχι φιλε δεν το σκέφτομαι ισα ισα απολαμβάνω τη στιγμή. Το μετα ειναι χειρότερο. Ας πούμε εχει 2-3 μερες ειμαι καλα και σημερα εκει που καθόμουν με έπιασε ψιλό ταχυπαλμία ενα έντονο άγχος ζαλάδα πόνος στα πόδια μαζι με κούραση Ειδικα όταν σηκωνομουν και επίσης ενώ δεν είχα πιει νερό πηγα για κατούρημα 3 φορές. Διάβασα οτι η καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια δημιουργεί αυτο το πρόβλημα και γιαυτο εχω αγχωθεί! Δεν ξερω τωρα και η κούραση στα πόδια που νιώθω και γενικά αυτα τα θέματα αν ειναι με την καρδιά η κατι αλλο.. αλλα με φοβίζει αρκετά και με αγχώνει!


Μα αν είχες καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια θα το είχαν δείξει οι εξετάσεις... εκτός αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον καρδιολόγο σου.. 
κι εγώ παθαίνω ταχυκαρδίες στα καλά καθούμενα και ηρεμώ αν κάνω κάτι κ ξεχαστω...

----------


## Biliskov

> Μα αν είχες καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια θα το είχαν δείξει οι εξετάσεις... εκτός αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον καρδιολόγο σου.. 
> κι εγώ παθαίνω ταχυκαρδίες στα καλά καθούμενα και ηρεμώ αν κάνω κάτι κ ξεχαστω...


Δεν ειναι οτι δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι απλώς δεν ξερω αν οι εξετάσεις αυτές το δείχνουν. Θα μου πεις εδω βρήκε οτι εχω μια μικρή σχεδόν καθόλου ανεπάρκεια σε μια βαλβίδα που το έχουν 7/10 άτομα δεν θα έβρισκε αν είχα καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια; Αλλα και πάλι κάποια πραγματα σε κανουν να το σκεφτείς αυτο! Εχω σταματήσει πάντως να διαβάζω για συμπτώματα και διαφορα αλλα για να μην αγχώνομαι περισσότερο. Τωρα όταν πιάνει ταχυκαρδία και εγω το αγνοώ αλλα κάποιες δεν μπορώ γιατι ειναι πολυ δυνατές και πολυ γρήγορες ώστε να τις αγνοήσεις. Ειδικα αν εκει που εισαι ήρεμος αρχίσει μια πολυ δυνατή ταχυκαρδία!

----------


## Vox

> Ειδικα αν εκει που εισαι ήρεμος αρχίσει μια πολυ δυνατή ταχυκαρδία!


Από μαγνήσιο ... πώς τα πηγαίνεις;

----------


## Biliskov

> Από μαγνήσιο ... πώς τα πηγαίνεις;


Δεν ξερω φιλε μου. Οι εξετάσεις Πέμπτη θα βγουν. Τωρα που πηγα στο σούπερ μάρκετ με την κοπέλα μου στα καλα καθούμενα μεσα με έπιασε ταχυπαλμία δυνατή και μου χάλασε ολη την μερα. Μετα ανέβηκα τα σκαλιά με 2 εξάδες νερα (64 σκαλιά) και νόμιζα θα πεθάνω. Γενικά δεν ξερω μπορεί να με επειρεαζει ο καιρός η κατι αλλο. Απλά μου χάλασε εντελώς τη μερα αυτή η ταχυκαρδία!

----------


## DiSI

> Δεν ξερω φιλε μου. Οι εξετάσεις Πέμπτη θα βγουν. Τωρα που πηγα στο σούπερ μάρκετ με την κοπέλα μου στα καλα καθούμενα μεσα με έπιασε ταχυπαλμία δυνατή και μου χάλασε ολη την μερα. Μετα ανέβηκα τα σκαλιά με 2 εξάδες νερα (64 σκαλιά) και νόμιζα θα πεθάνω. Γενικά δεν ξερω μπορεί να με επειρεαζει ο καιρός η κατι αλλο. Απλά μου χάλασε εντελώς τη μερα αυτή η ταχυκαρδία!


Πόσους παλμούς είχες;

----------


## Biliskov

> Πόσους παλμούς είχες;


Δεν Κάθισα να μετρήσω παλμούς μεσα στο σουπερμάρκετ αλλα είχα πολλούς και αυτο το ένιωθα ήταν αρκετά γρήγορα. Δεν έφτασα σε σημείο να παω παλι σε γιατρο γιατι ελεγα απο μεσα μου οτι θα περάσει. Μετα που ανέβηκα τις σκαλες ήταν παλι πολλοί αλλα ειναι λογικό γιατι είχα και βάρος και ενα παραπάνω επειδή πριν με έπιασε αυτο. Το κακό ειναι οτι με πιάνει στα καλα καθούμενα και δεν μπορώ να κανω κατι εκείνη τη στιγμή! Ακομα δεν εχω ηρεμήσει τελείως, με το παραμικρό η αν σηκωθώ η κινηθώ λιγο αμέσως χτυπάει γρήγορα. Αυριο εχω εξετάσεις αίματος και μεθαύριο θα ξερω αν ειναι κατι αλλο!

----------


## DiSI

> Δεν Κάθισα να μετρήσω παλμούς μεσα στο σουπερμάρκετ αλλα είχα πολλούς και αυτο το ένιωθα ήταν αρκετά γρήγορα. Δεν έφτασα σε σημείο να παω παλι σε γιατρο γιατι ελεγα απο μεσα μου οτι θα περάσει. Μετα που ανέβηκα τις σκαλες ήταν παλι πολλοί αλλα ειναι λογικό γιατι είχα και βάρος και ενα παραπάνω επειδή πριν με έπιασε αυτο. Το κακό ειναι οτι με πιάνει στα καλα καθούμενα και δεν μπορώ να κανω κατι εκείνη τη στιγμή! Ακομα δεν εχω ηρεμήσει τελείως, με το παραμικρό η αν σηκωθώ η κινηθώ λιγο αμέσως χτυπάει γρήγορα. Αυριο εχω εξετάσεις αίματος και μεθαύριο θα ξερω αν ειναι κατι αλλο!


Τι έγινε τελικά;

----------


## Biliskov

> Τι έγινε τελικά;


Καλησπέρα. Οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν καλές. Ούτε θυρεοειδή ουρε χοληστερίνη ούτε κάποια έλλειψη! Οι ταχυκαρδίες που εχω μπορεί να οφείλονται σε μια ασθένεια που ειναι εκ γεννετης wolf Parkinson white η οποία προκαλεί ταχυπαλμίες στα καλα καθούμενα. Αυτο φαίνεται μονο κατα τη διάρκεια ταχυκαρδιας σε καρδιογράφημα και δύσκολα θα φανεί. Μονο όταν το παθαίνεις μπορεί να φανεί. Παλι καλα δεν εχω καθημερινά ταχυκαρδίες αλλα και παλι δεν παιζει ρόλο. Τωρα αν συνεχιστεί να εχω στα καλα καθούμενα ταχυπαλμίες και αλλα τέτοια θα παω σε ομοιοπαθητικο που εχει βοηθήσει πολυ κοσμο με τέτοια συμπτώματα. Αλλιώς σε ηλεκτροφυσιολογο και θα δούμε εκει τι θα γινει. Μακάρι να μην ειναι κατι τέτοιο γιατι εχω τα συμπτώματα απο αυτή την ασθένεια και συχνοουρία όταν το παθαίνω και δυνατή και πολυ γρήγορη ταχυπαλμία!

----------


## geodim

πάντως συχνοουρία , ταχυπαλμία και έντονο παλμό είναι κλασσικά συμπτώματα άγχους

----------


## Antonis8

> Καλησπέρα. Οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν καλές. Ούτε θυρεοειδή ουρε χοληστερίνη ούτε κάποια έλλειψη! Οι ταχυκαρδίες που εχω μπορεί να οφείλονται σε μια ασθένεια που ειναι εκ γεννετης wolf Parkinson white η οποία προκαλεί ταχυπαλμίες στα καλα καθούμενα. Αυτο φαίνεται μονο κατα τη διάρκεια ταχυκαρδιας σε καρδιογράφημα και δύσκολα θα φανεί. Μονο όταν το παθαίνεις μπορεί να φανεί. Παλι καλα δεν εχω καθημερινά ταχυκαρδίες αλλα και παλι δεν παιζει ρόλο. Τωρα αν συνεχιστεί να εχω στα καλα καθούμενα ταχυπαλμίες και αλλα τέτοια θα παω σε ομοιοπαθητικο που εχει βοηθήσει πολυ κοσμο με τέτοια συμπτώματα. Αλλιώς σε ηλεκτροφυσιολογο και θα δούμε εκει τι θα γινει. Μακάρι να μην ειναι κατι τέτοιο γιατι εχω τα συμπτώματα απο αυτή την ασθένεια και συχνοουρία όταν το παθαίνω και δυνατή και πολυ γρήγορη ταχυπαλμία!


Ξέρω άτομο που έχει το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο,δεν έχει τα ίδια συμπτωματα.


Φιλε, ένα χολτερ βαλε, μπορεις να τοβρεις και με τριάντα ευρω, θα σου φύγει εντελώς ηιδεα ότι έχεις κάτι και σε περιπτωση που οντως έχεις,θα το βρουνε.

----------


## Biliskov

> Ξέρω άτομο που έχει το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο,δεν έχει τα ίδια συμπτωματα.
> 
> 
> Φιλε, ένα χολτερ βαλε, μπορεις να τοβρεις και με τριάντα ευρω, θα σου φύγει εντελώς ηιδεα ότι έχεις κάτι και σε περιπτωση που οντως έχεις,θα το βρουνε.


Δύσκολα θα φανεί. Μονο όταν το εχεις το πιάνει δυστυχώς

----------


## Antonis8

Περιγραφεις καθημερινά συμπτωματα. Αν οντως έχεις κάτι, θα φανεί. Εκτός κι αν θέλεις οντως να έχεις κάτι και δεν θέλεις να απαλλαγεις απο την ιδέα.

----------


## Biliskov

> Περιγραφεις καθημερινά συμπτωματα. Αν οντως έχεις κάτι, θα φανεί. Εκτός κι αν θέλεις οντως να έχεις κάτι και δεν θέλεις να απαλλαγεις απο την ιδέα.


Δεν είναι καθημερινές οι ταχυκαρδίες δόξα το θεό. Ειδικα οι πολυ δυνατές ειναι μια φορα το μηνα. Αλλα αν πιάσουν πιάνουν για τα καλα. Ολα τα αλλα τα συμπτώματα ειναι καθημερινά όπως σφυξιμο μούδιασμα στο σαγονι κτλ. Η ταχυπαλμία δεν ειναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο και αυτο ειναι που το κανει δύσκολο να βρεθεί ετσι μου ειπε ο γιατρος. Οτι αν μια στο εκατομμύριο υπάρχει κατι τέτοιο θα φανεί μονο κατα τη διάρκεια της ταχυπαλμιας με ενα απλο καρδιογράφημα! Τωρα όταν ειναι να ερθει ταχυπαλμία το νιώθω απο πριν. Πχ τωρα ξύπνησα και ειμαι λες και με έδερναν στον ύπνο μου. Τα πόδια μου πονάνε και το σώμα μου γενικά, και δεν ειναι πρώτη φορα που γίνεται αυτο. Και νιώθω οτι θα εχω ταχυπαλμία σημερα ειναι ενα περίεργο αίσθημα αυτο. Τωρα μπορεί και να μην εχω αλλα εγω νιώθω πολυ χαλια και κουρασμενος παρόλο που κοιμήθηκα αρκετές ωρες. Δεν ξερω τι μπορεί να ειναι αυτο πάντως ειπα πως αν ξαναγινει έφυγα για ομοιοπαθητική. Δυστυχώς το μονο κακό ειναι οτι τα λεφτά φεύγουν πολυ γρήγορα με τους γιατρούς και είμαστε σε δύσκολη κατάσταση. Αλλα η υγεία πάνω Απ’ολα!

----------

